# Dory Dolores??



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I think my friends are planning to bring a 14 foot wooden Dory from the dam to Slick Rock at high flow....


----------



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

*over 1200 cfs ok*

Ive run in wood dory at 1100, but you need to be very alert. Higher would be fine. Any less a bit rocky.
Kent



jmount said:


> Think it's safe to bring a 16 foot dory boat down Dolores - Slick Rock to Bedrock?? Thinking of this weekend - any feedback would be greatly appreciated..
> John


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

John,

At 2000 cfs you should be pretty good. At 1200cfs there will be some minor rock dodging. Don't go below 1200 cfs (my opinion). Slickrock Canyon is fairly channelized and is more of a meandering river than a river filled with rocks and debris. 

Dan


----------



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

*Entirely different question*

From the Dam (Bradfield) to Slickrock is an entirely different section than from Slickrock to Bedrock. I would be very leary of dory on that section, largely because of Snagletooth.



Randaddy said:


> I think my friends are planning to bring a 14 foot wooden Dory from the dam to Slick Rock at high flow....


----------



## Unordinary (Jun 20, 2006)

I have run dories (under 14 ft) down from Bradfield to Gateway, but have always portaged Snag. The road provides a fairly easy route, but it is still a portage, and the getting back in the river at the bottom is a little harder. I have had volunteer help sometimes, and other times I have used rollers under dory. Some dory drivers use old thwart from rafts as rollers to move their boats around on shore. This year I will try a folding canoe carrier strapped to one end to make a wheel barrow type system... hope this helps


----------



## Bighorn (May 6, 2008)

*How about 17 ft dory?*

Bradfield to Slickrock...if we can get it around Snag on the road...what would be minimum flows for a 17ft Dory in this section? Or just stick to the Bradfield to Dove Creek access run? Miniumum flows this size boat... for just this Ponderosa run...taking out above Snag?


----------

